# IpConfig media disconnected?



## Kennaye (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello. Whenever I go into cmd and run ipconfig a lot of them read media disconnected. This started recently and I don't know why. Is there anyway to fix this?



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
> (c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Brendan>ipconfig
> ...


I looked around and tried the commands ipconfig/flushdns, ipconfig/release, and netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt, but none of them worked. Can someone please help me?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

It is normal to have some of them say media disconnected. I see your wireless is working. As long as one of them is working and you can access the internet then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For ethernet and Bluetooth you can, of course, connect them. Or, I'm pretty sure that if you disable them (in Network Connections or Device Manager) they will not appear in the ipconfig.

If you'd like to get rid of some of the stuff that shows up under the IPCONFIG, you can uninstall some or all of IPv6.

*How to disable IPv6 in Windows Vista/Windows 7 [probably works in Windows 8/8.1, but I have not tested]*

IPv6 is enabled by default. It can be disabled by uninstalling the IPv6, or different IPv6 features may be enabled or disabled individually by setting the following registry value (probably have to add the parameter--DWORD type):

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\tcpip6\Parameters\DisabledComponents

The value can be the combination (logical or) of the following values:
1 Disable tunnel interfaces
2 Disable 6to4
4 Disable ISATAP
8 Disable Teredo
16 Disable LAN and PPP interfaces
32 Set preference of IPv4 over IPv6
255 Disable IPv6 completely​


----------

